# Guys Please help



## nonoo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi,
I am married to almost 4 years now, but we had sex for the maximum of year and half in the beginning. After that I felt that my husband has no desire for sex. Although he loves me like crazy. He calls me from his work minimum of 3-4 times a day. Comes back on time and kept talking to me on the phone even when driving back home. He loves sports like golf, water sports e.t.c and always takes me along wherever he goes. He do not even want me to go anywhere without him except for my workout. He hugs me kiss me throughout the day but not sex. I am quite pretty wherever I go guy’s tries to hit on me. Also I am very fit I never miss my workout. My husband is 38 and I have just turned 30 we have no kids because my husband wanted to enjoy the most for at least the first 5 years of the marriage. He took me to so many countries and our couple is more like people give examples for. But I do have sexual needs. I talked to him about that and he just simply say that I really don’t know the reason why I don’t feel like having sex. Sometimes he says it’s because he has few stones in his kidney sometimes it’s his migraine but he is fit otherwise. I absolutely have no doubt on his loyalty but what I don’t know is why he doesn’t want sex??????? I also never had arousal (Semen) when he used to do the intercourse instead he uses the other methods to make my orgasm come. I wanted to know can a women have orgasm with intercourse. Or it’s normal to use other techniques. Other thing is what are the symptoms and signs of impotency? I don’t really think that he is impotent cause he gets a hard on if I touch his penis. But please help me as I really need to know what the reason is. 


Thanks


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Only he can help you understand this. Make sure he's being honest.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If he can achieve an erection easily enough, does he orgasm unusually quickly? He obviously cares deeply for you and seems romantic. I'd be guessing he's got some anxiety regarding his actual performance and uses excuses to avoid sex. What happens when you initiate sexual contact with him?


----------

